#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Trouwen in Nederland en Belgi >  Moslima

## Battah

As-Salem 
Ben op zoek naar een oprechte vrouw die bekeerd is om te trouwen hoop dat iemand mij daar bij kan helpen insahelah
As-Salem

----------

